# Do your cats fetch?



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Archibald will do this for hours. Seriously. At first I thought it was him bringing me his 'kill' which he sometimes does. But sometimes he will come drop a toy on our feet. If we pick it up and just hold it in our hand, he will swat at it until it falls out then attack it. If we throw it he will happily bring it back. Usually, once we start, if we stop he just comes over and smacks hands until we toss it or give him something else to do. Anyone else have fetching cats?:kitty ball Usually when he is done, he 'buries' it next to us and takes a nap. So freaking cute <3


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep, here's my boy Quincy fetching...


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Too cute! Archie will seriously fetch for a half hour or more. We take turns throwing because it gets tiring, but it makes him so happy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book will fetch until my arm falls off. If I don't throw his toy he lays near me and keeps batting it against me. Over and over and over and over.......


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup, Tequila will play fetch. He loves it when I throw the toy down the hall and he runs for it and slides down the hardwood. Sometimes when he can't stop cuz he's so big, he will crash. Ouch! But it's really cute. I've got a goofy coonie.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it just very young cats? My adult former strays look at the ball I throw, look at me, yawn and go lie down next to the apt door to wait for garden stroll time.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Meatball plays catch with me when she is in the mood


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io just looks between the toy and me with disgust until I go over and throw it again.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes! Evie loves to fetch. She fetches her ball and either drops it next to me or drops it in my hand, then she half turns and watches the ball 'til I throw it again. I need to get a video!


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Any suggestions on extremely fetchable toys? The poor mousies die nearly daily..


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Is it just very young cats? My adult former strays look at the ball I throw, look at me, yawn and go lie down next to the apt door to wait for garden stroll time.


Toby did it as a kitten but not so much anymore. Now he'll go after it but wont do much with it.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

none of mine will fetch but they like to chase toy's & attack them the they run off for me to throw it again for them to chase & kill lol

Teddybear & Meeca play catch & bat with crinkle ball's 

aww they are all soooooo cute arent they eh? 

Meeca's favourite is screwed up sweetie wrapper's lol


----------



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

Nugget plays catch, but he won't fetch. I sit at the base of his cat tree and toss him a toy and he catches it out of the air, worries it a bit, and then drops it back into my lap.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love it if either of our kitties fetched! They like chasing after toys I throw to them, but wont retrieve them.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Squeek (5 years old) will bring her mousie and peep at me until I throw it. then she'll bring it and peep again. she loses interest after a few throws though. Only does it with the mousie, she's never brought me another toy to throw, and she has many here. She did drag in her leather tassle wand toy a few times, but thats not something I would throw.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine fetch, a breed trait. each like different toys from furry mice to sparkle balls to small soft toys


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Both my Devon Rex love to fetch. Alkee loves stuffed mousies, and Zuba's fave are those springy things, or wires of any kind. They picked it up very quickly as 2 mo. old kittens, and continue to fetch at 7 yrs., perhaps not quite as vigorously now. When I bred Manx some of them fetched but not all. Those that were breeding usually had their minds on others things, like being pregnant, looking after kittens, and stud more interested in the girls than playing. The ones that fetched were some I kept as spays or neuters.

It's a great bonding experience and fun for the cat as well as you.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Archie has learned that its fun with mom or dad throwing and now looks sad/hurt when we don't play. Thankfully he also knows when playtime is ok....mostly.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

catloverami said:


> Those that were breeding usually had their minds on others things


My breeders act like regular cats, nothing funnier than a pregnant girl waddling after her favourite fetching toy or with a trail of kittens behind her once they are up and walking about.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I think I need a video of that or I'll die from cute deprivation, Spotty cats.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

mainecoonmama said:


> Any suggestions on extremely fetchable toys? The poor mousies die nearly daily..


Little balls of crinkled-up paper (or foil) work well. (used to use crinkled-up cigarette pack wrappers). Two of my previous cats used to fetch. Until they got older; then it turned into "you throw it , you fetch".


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

My boys have me trained to fetch. They play with a toy and bring it to me so I throw it. They run over and then look at me so I go and pick it up and try throwing it again vainly believing that someday they'll get it and bring it back. I think in reality they're just laughing behind their whiskers saying "let's see how many times we can get her to do it this time!"


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_spotty cats_, I'm with _Jacq.._...would love to see a video of that. Don't every remember any of my Manx girls retrieving when they were pregnant.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

My Bryan fetch one way only.
Looks like bengals are the best fetchers.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Jacq said:


> I think I need a video of that or I'll die from cute deprivation, Spotty cats.


agreed.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Nan said:


> Little balls of crinkled-up paper (or foil) work well. (used to use crinkled-up cigarette pack wrappers). Two of my previous cats used to fetch. Until they got older; then it turned into "you throw it , you fetch".


Ive tried the foil, he is terrified of it. He's a silly boy and is afraid of all the noisy toys. I have to remove bells from things if he is going to have them. Ive gotten them those mylar balls too, they look at it like its going to grow fangs and eat them alive. Yes, my cats are special. 

I hadn't thought of paper though, I will definitely try that!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

mine don't fetch. I tried yesterday but they didn't get it. lol they go for the toy but then wander off with it in another direction...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep - Tuffy loves to play fetch with hair bands!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia used to fetch and now she doesn't do it anymore. Egypt looked offended when I proposed she go after the toy and just walked away (laughing on the inside, I am sure of it). Sasha plays with everything he's not supposed to so he can't remain engaged in the whole fetching thing. Lacey still does it, but only with the toys SHE wants to play with. She will bring them over and drop them at my feet to throw them. Her favorites are curled pipe cleaners...she just LOVES them!


----------



## MommyToMooMoo (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes! My cat loves to fetch her mousies. She brings one to me, I throw it, and then she brings it back. Usually, it comes back soaking wet. She likes to put all of her toys in her water dish.


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Giles does, usually exclusively with his blue bone. 





 
We used to play everyday, but since we've moved, he doesn't like to play as much on the wooden floors... he gets too excited and crashes into walls and gives up. I can't wait to move into a house with carpet again, wooden floors can't be good for them in the longrun. 

Its so cute the way he just appears with it when he wants to play!

Now if he plays at all, he plays 'extreme fetch'... which usually involves, bringing the bone back in a way that utilises the furniture instead of running on the floor. A bit like parkour for cats. 

As in, you throw it, he walks after it (so as not to collide with the wall) picks it up... and because that isn't 'fun', he detours on his return... scaling the cat tree with it in his mouth, jumping into the couch and then from chair to chair, until he makes his way back. He'll do this a few times, and then he goes off into the bedroom and sits with it on the bed... because thats somewhere else he can play without crashing into walls.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

MommyToMooMoo said:


> Yes! My cat loves to fetch her mousies. She brings one to me, I throw it, and then she brings it back. Usually, it comes back soaking wet. She likes to put all of her toys in her water dish.


Archibald does this, we say its because he is torturing secrets out of them


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

My aunt's cat will fetch sometimes... haven't tried with her in a while though since she's pretty psychotic.


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

My new kitten (now 16 weeks) just likes to attack, he won't fetch.
Can you train them to fetch? 
He won't like to hold it in his mouth, he just sort of jumps at it and swings at the mouse, balls and whatnot with his paws.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Korat! That's a great video! So funny...can't believe he fetches something so large! That blue bone also looks perfect for a toy to kick and bite.


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Nan said:


> Korat! That's a great video! So funny...can't believe he fetches something so large! That blue bone also looks perfect for a toy to kick and bite.


Yep :grin: its pretty funny.
About a week before I got him, I brought home a stray dog for a weekend, so he wasn't in kennels. The bone was his. He lost it in the house and left it behind. Giles dug it out from somewhere and it never leaves his side.
The first time I saw him walking around with it... I was like... what?! 

There was a matching bed that belonged to the dog, and when I realised his attachment to it, I took it home and put it aside, incase we ever lose the bone, it might stretch to a few more!

Theres a few holes in it now... and it stinks! 

On occassion he trys to growl while holding it aswell but I've never caught it on camera - its too funny. 

I'm sure he's part leopard...


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Katie plays fetch with her mousies.  I love it. Lately, she is very particular and will ONLY play with her (mangled, ratty, chewed up) green mousie. She is VERY vocal while she's playing. She RACES to get it, and then she saunters back slowly, often meowing the whole time. It's just the cutest thing, I adore it. Sometimes she brings her mousie to my husband in the early morning hours when we're still sleeping and starts meowing to play fetch. hahaha. 

Spencer....watches. He has never really liked any toys that aren't attached to a wand.


And Korat - that is HILARIOUS! I can't believe he plays fetch with something so huge!! lol!


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

We're trying to teach Peanut how to fetch with Nerf darts. He LOVES it when my fiance shoots it. He goes after the darts, but hasn't grasped the "bring it back" aspect yet.


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

Sort of...

Tutu will "kill" her catnip mouse, triumphantly trumpet the announcement of the kill (which also sounds like she's dieing), and often bring it to me as a gift/breakfast/whatever. 

And then I play with it and/or toss it away and she darts after it, but rarely brings it back again.


----------

